# wanna snorkel 05 arctic cat 500i



## GrEeN_Cat 500i

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

[/COLOR]hey guys wanna snorkel my ride and was wondering if i can get some in put on what need to be done


----------



## Polaris425

Air intake & all vents. Belt housing if its got one. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## GrEeN_Cat 500i

u gotta a site where i can get an idea of how to run pipes


----------



## sloboy

I would try "GOOGLE", you my have to do some experimental work. Then you could post a how to here and the next guy can see how you done it.


----------



## Polaris425

We have a how-to for the 400. It's probably about the same. I moved this to the Cat section, forum-help is for just that, FORUM related problems only...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/70-snorkeling-jetting/945-how-snorkel-2007-arctic-cat-400-4x4.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/70-snorkeling-jetting/10959-another-snork-thread.html


----------



## greenkitty7

it should be the same if its an automatic. if your accordion diff vents are in good shape, dont worry about running those vent lines. buy some Crank Case Vent hose and put several loops in it. this will keep water out if you do sink it to the intake snorkel. Carb and gas tank vents are the only lines you should have to run up.


----------



## GrEeN_Cat 500i

i dont know much but i know a little .. just looked at my bike and i see where i would come up with the air intake its the i dont see where the others that need to be snorkeled like cvt and belt housing


----------



## greenkitty7

does your exhaust on the cvt clutch come out the top or the back?

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------









this should help a little.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

Transmission Top 
1 3" to 2" rubber reducer (Home Depot) off top of tranny 
1 long 90, one end has no neck, then 
1 piece of 4 1/4" 2 inch PVC to a 2" by 2" rubber union (to aid in removing the carb at a later date), then 
1 piece of 4 1/2" long 2" PVC to a 45, then 
1 piece of 2" long 2" PVC to another 45, then 
1 piece of 5 1/2" long 2" PVC to short 90, then 
Run straight up to desired height. 

Transmission Bottom 
Factory rubber boot to a 3" to 2" rubber reducer (Home Depot) off bottom of tranny. Used thin wall sewer drain 3" as the connector between the factory boot and reducer, then 
2" long 2" PVC to long 90, then 
1 3/4" long 2" PVC to short 90, then 
3" long 2" PVC to long 90, then 
1 1/2" long 2" PVC to a short 90, then 
Run up to desired height 


Other Tips 
Trimmed my plastic to make sure there was enough room to run up all pipes. 
Used lots of zip ties (best invention onthe world) 
Didn't get in a hurry and test fitted many times before I glued it together. 
I used fernco fittings above the plastic so i could change out different snorkel lengths.


----------

